# HELP....sickle bars



## ron_duncan (May 28, 2017)

Hello all, I've recently aquired these two sickle bar mowers. I am hoping someone may have some insight on what they are, and to double check my assumptions on both of them being a Ferguson brand. I have attached some pictures, any help would be very much appreciated


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

I can't see any pix


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

*All I can say is you don't see these mowers very often!*

Maybe try the downloading the pictures again. When you select your pictures on the sites popup screen, you must then hit the download button in the said screen. You can then close the screen or just return to your posting and make sure you go to the paper clip icon again... when you click on it, it will show you your down loaded files, then you must either add them one at a time or just insert them all. If you don't follow the last step, your pics won't be added to your post.


----------

